# Hard drive replacement



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Im getting a new roamio to replace one that lost its ethernet connection. I have an upgraded (larger) drive in the old one, can I reuse it in the new one? I know I'll lose my shows, I dont care about that. I just want the larger space without buying a new drive. If so, can I just plug it in or do I need to format it or something else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Look here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Look here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695


That's not helpful at all. A simple yes or no is all that's requested. I'm not asking a question that needs researching a 55 page thread. Either someone knows the answer or they don't.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, 
I think he was trying to be helpful. 
I believe the answer is that switching the drive will work but it will not be able to preserve any videos which you have on it. You can now search for backing up your current videos and then perhaps restoring them.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Why is that not helpful. It explains exactly what to do.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> Why is that not helpful. It explains exactly what to do.


It takes longer to link to a post than to type a simple "yes you can" or "no you cant"


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tgrim1 said:


> It takes longer to link to a post than to type a simple "yes you can" or "no you cant"


You got your answer both the long form and the short form. A "yes" or "no" really didn't do it. You are welcome!

Just curious is the child in your avatar teaching you manners?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tgrim1 said:


> Im getting a new roamio to replace one that lost its ethernet connection. I have an upgraded (larger) drive in the old one, can I reuse it in the new one? I know I'll lose my shows, I dont care about that. I just want the larger space without buying a new drive. If so, can I just plug it in or do I need to format it or something else?


If the old TiVo is the same model as your new one just plug in the drive, then when booted up do a clear and delete all, and you will be fine.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

lessd said:


> If the old TiVo is the same model as your new one just plug in the drive, then when booted up do a clear and delete all, and you will be fine.


Thanks!


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> Why is that not helpful. It explains exactly what to do.


Actually no it doesnt. Read the specific question as lessd did. Anyone who has been around here knows that thread and also knows it has tangented off the original topic a zillion times and has essentially become unsearchable for any useful information.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> You got your answer both the long form and the short form. A "yes" or "no" really didn't do it. You are welcome!
> 
> Just curious is the child in your avatar teaching you manners?


Sorry, you coming to this thread just to tell me to read a thread 2730 posts long for an answer isnt helpful at all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tgrim1 said:


> Anyone who has been around here knows that thread and also knows it has tangented off the original topic a zillion times and has essentially become unsearchable for any useful information.


Actually, it's still pretty useful--you just need to spend a few evenings reading it all (as I originally did, lol, and I now need a new prescription for my glasses).

But, yeah, you have a point.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tgrim1 said:


> Sorry, you coming to this thread just to tell me to read a thread 2730 posts long for an answer isnt helpful at all.


You seem to lack several abilities, reading comprehension being the first. My first post stated, "I believe the answer is that switching the drive will work but it will not be able to preserve any videos which you have on it." 
You also failed to understand that I never said you should read the long thread, only that "he was trying to be helpful". 
My subsequent posts were a not so subtle attempt to help you realize you were being rude and to make it clear that your ignorant demand for a "yes" or "no" could not be made without misrepresenting significant and important facts regarding your previously recorded material.
Here's a straight forward observation, when needing help, it is best to ask politely for it, if the response is not exactly what you had in mind, "politely" state so and clarify your need. When extremely frustrated and in an ill tempered mood, avoid social interaction until you can do so in a civil and polite manner.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Just curious is the child in your avatar teaching you manners?






fcfc2 said:


> You seem to lack several abilities, reading comprehension being the first. When extremely frustrated and in an ill tempered mood, avoid social interaction until you can do so in a civil and polite manner.




I don't have a bone in this fight but..... The pot calling the kettle black?

No need to be so rude = My .02 and I'm sure to be the next person you attack now..


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I just moved a drive from one box to another and used the WD tools

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=610&sid=3&lang=en

I ran the Zero out drive and all is fine in the box. This assumes you are using the common WD drives for upgrades as most here are using.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

raqball said:


> I don't have a bone in this fight but..... The pot calling the kettle black?
> 
> No need to be so rude = My .02 and I'm sure to be the next person you attack now..


My apologies to the OP for the cheap shot regarding his child teaching him manners. I took his replys as a provocation and gave into the temptation to respond in an intemperate manner. That was unnecessary and impolite. I stand by everything else.
As to your point that "I don't have a bone in this fight but..." in fact, your entire post including the purposeful editing, kind of contradicts that statement, but I will reflect on it never-the-less.


----------

